# Tilapia



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Anybody stock their ponds? Supposed to be great algae control critters. Though they are supposed to die off in cold water so you gotta replace them every year. I may give em a whirl this year in may once the water gets above 60.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

We put them in every year, 50-60 of them for a 3/4 acre pond, and they really do a good job keeping the filamentous algae away. They are omnivorous so you dont have to worry that they will run out of algae food, and they are also fun to catch on your panfish gear. They start out about 3"-4" long when planted but by October they grow to 13"-16" or larger and when they get lethargic my oldest granddaughter nets them a fillets them and we freeze and eat them, they are great.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I stocked a ton of fatheads and shiners last year. The blue gill had a monster spawn last year too. Hopefully they eat the algae first. Would rather keep my minnys for my bait.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

They have had no impact on our fry or minnow population and we have not stocked minnows in several years. They really do a pond well, in my opinion.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Where in Ohio do you get your tilapia? I may give this a try this year.


----------

